# Star Fox Music (amongst other video game music)



## Fox Amoore (Jul 5, 2006)

Some of you might like the stuff I'm doing, one of them is music I did, based on Star Fox: Adventures. I'm planning on having more video game covers there too, since I'm producing a couple of demos for companies. =)

Fox.

Oh, and a big hiya to everyone! :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/138929/


----------



## Superman (Jul 11, 2006)

I love star fox games.....i think i wanna play some right now  and ..oh yah..and a big hi to u to :3


----------



## Fox Amoore (Jul 12, 2006)

*RE:  Star Fox Music (amongst other video game music)*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> I love star fox games.....i think i wanna play some right now  and ..oh yah..and a big hi to u to :3




Heee, thanks =) I love Starfox Adventures, just cause the music is awesome.


----------



## Superman (Jul 14, 2006)

ok i just listend to some of ur music and it is AWSOME...i like the boss battle theme a song and ur theme sections 2 song...great work!!


----------



## Fox Amoore (Jul 14, 2006)

*RE:  Star Fox Music (amongst other video game music)*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> ok i just listend to some of ur music and it is AWSOME...i like the boss battle theme a song and ur theme sections 2 song...great work!!



Thanks bud! I'm putting a demo together to try and get some work with Nintendo. Any games people could reccommend would be sweet, so far I have:

Super Mario Bros,
Zelda,
Star Fox,
Animal Crossing.


----------



## Kattywampus (Jul 17, 2006)

Fox Amoore said:
			
		

> Thanks bud! I'm putting a demo together to try and get some work with Nintendo.



Whatever you do, if you try to get work doing game music for Company X, don't submit songs that are recreations or remixes of stuff that's already copyrighted.  You can possibly get into huge trouble.  That's like something I heard a while back how Disney sued people for drawing their characters and submitting them with their portfolios when they tried to ge hired.

-CBK


----------



## Fox Amoore (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE:    Star Fox Music (amongst other video game music)*



			
				Kattywampus said:
			
		

> Fox Amoore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh it's ok, but I understand what you mean. I'm not making any money out of this, nor do I ever plan to, and I'll always put the copyrights to the correct person/company, it's just fan music, like the millions of pictures of characters all over the web. To be honest, I don't like keeping the music the same, I like to put my own touches to it, but keep the melodies of what I "fanart."

If anything, it's promoting their stuff =)


----------



## Fox Amoore (Sep 1, 2006)

Incase anyone is interested, I've done my own version of the Star Fox theme, turned it into a film style piece. Long live Star Fox! =)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/197004/


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Sep 3, 2006)

Awesome!!

Just.... awesome!


----------

